# Distance from toilet to vent.



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

yes it will work just fine
http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ipc/2012/icod_ipc_2012_9_sec009.htm


----------



## wctekkk (May 29, 2012)

your allowed 6 foot trap arm on 3", 5' on 2" and 42" on 1 1/2 pipe and if your 5' or less off your main you don't need a clean out. but u can check your local code enforcement office


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

wctekkk said:


> your allowed 6 foot trap arm on 3", 5' on 2" and 42" on 1 1/2 pipe and if your 5' or less off your main you don't need a clean out. but u can check your local code enforcement office


Also a note : the trap arm on a toilet is measured from the surface of the flange along the centerline of the pipe to the edge of the vent pipe.


----------



## Rclancyc (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long to reply, my computer was on the fritz.Thank you all so much for the input, I'll let you know how it turns out after in the end. I get the feeling i'll be back asking for advice before it is all done!


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

If your local code is the IRC (as it is where I live), there is no limit to trap arm length for a toilet. Nor do toilets, regardless of trap arm length, need a vent other than the main stack.


----------



## Rclancyc (Sep 27, 2011)

I just did a little research and it turns out that we use UPC here in Austin. From what I understand, I am still allowed 6 feet from vent on a 3 inch drain line. wctekkk mentioned that if the line is over 5 feet, I would need a clean out. Are there any suggestions as to where a clean out ought to be placed in the crawlspace? I only have about 20 inches headroom in crawlspace in the event I needed to get messy with a clog. Do they sell closet bends with a clean out opposite the drain line? I'm not sure where I'd even be able to put a clean out that would be accessible.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Rclancyc said:


> I just did a little research and it turns out that we use UPC here in Austin. From what I understand, I am still allowed 6 feet from vent on a 3 inch drain line. wctekkk mentioned that if the line is over 5 feet, I would need a clean out. Are there any suggestions as to where a clean out ought to be placed in the crawlspace? I only have about 20 inches headroom in crawlspace in the event I needed to get messy with a clog. Do they sell closet bends with a clean out opposite the drain line? I'm not sure where I'd even be able to put a clean out that would be accessible.


I plumb by UPC and am not required to have a clean out on the toilet arm, even at 6'. We don't consider it a branch line, which require clean outs if over 5'. You'll pull the toilet to clean that line anyways. Also a clean out in the crawl must be within 20' ft. of the access.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Rclancyc said:


> I just did a little research and it turns out that we use UPC here in Austin. From what I understand, I am still allowed 6 feet from vent on a 3 inch drain line. wctekkk mentioned that if the line is over 5 feet, I would need a clean out. Are there any suggestions as to where a clean out ought to be placed in the crawlspace? I only have about 20 inches headroom in crawlspace in the event I needed to get messy with a clog. Do they sell closet bends with a clean out opposite the drain line? I'm not sure where I'd even be able to put a clean out that would be accessible.


The reality of the situation is that generally if you have a problem with a mainline, you're not going to use a cleanout underneath the house even though they may be required.


----------



## Rclancyc (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the help! The toilet lines is installed, I sweated all the new copper supply lines together, and just minor adjustments left for the shower drain. Now on to the tedious part...finishing it!


----------

